# Been gone a longtime update me please



## Clifford (Dec 20, 2003)

I have been out of the hobby for about 8 years please update me on the state of the hobby what are good motors, batts, chargers,speed controls, and on and off road cars. I do not know anything about brushless motors so what is the pros and cons to them. 
Clifford


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Clifford, Brushless and li-po are the way to go for power. BL breaks down like this.17.5=stock,13.5= superstock/19T, 10.5 - 3.5 are mod.Any of the major manufacturers systems are great(novak,LRP,Tekin,Speed passion)For li-pos look for anything hardcased(orion, peak,tekin,reedy,yeah racing,diggity) as the hard cased ones are roar approved.For off road the major players are still the same with acouple additions Associated B4/T4/B44, losi xxx series cr versions both truck and buggy xxx-4 for 4wd,Kyosho rb5buggy, rt5 truck,zx5sp 4wd, Academy Gv2 buggy,gv2-t truck,sbv2 4wd.As for on road I dont know with the touring carsbecause I run 1/12. for 1/12 CRC genx,associated 12r5, and there are a few others. As for the pros and cons of brushless, there are no cons! only pro's. no comms to cut, only things to wear out are bearings,it is way more efficient and in the long run costs way less.They are tunable via mechanical timing and some programing timing in some speedos.If you are planning on running spec classes get a sensored system(all the ones listed above are sensored)because only sensored systems are allowed in spec classes like 17.5/stock or 13.5/19t superstock. Hope this short book helped you out!!LOL


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Good post 420.
So Cliff, you dont want to charge up those 2000 mah nicd's? LOL.
I still have some dead shorted from 8 years ago.


----------



## ROCKY 1 (Jan 9, 2009)

clifford, i am into electric powered monster trucks. i do not race i enjoy bashing. i own a hpi racing wheely king 4x4 monster. i have had the truck a little over a year now and i have put it through its paces. nothing has broke and the truck is bone stock. tough truck and i love it. check out the hpi website for details about the truck. you can get one a little over 200 bucks and it comes with everything you need. nice truck. i hope this will help you out getting back in the hobby. good luck. ROCKY 1


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Clifford said:


> I have been out of the hobby for about 8 years please update me on the state of the hobby what are good motors, batts, chargers,speed controls, and on and off road cars. I do not know anything about brushless motors so what is the pros and cons to them.
> Clifford


Start Reading and researching. Things have changed dramatically... for the better.
Welcome back!!! You picked one of the best discussion forums on the web to come back to.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

RC is still as addicting as it was when u got out last time...


----------



## coastaltony (Oct 1, 2001)

Damn, I still have a few of Trinity's BEST 3300 6 cell packs, sealed. These were Matt Francis # packs. What should I do with them? Don't tell me, give 6 nitro racers each a cell to put in there glo-plug ignitors?


----------



## racerman51 (Jan 16, 2009)

when I saw this.I just had to put my 2 cents in..back when I left R/C,there was no internet,or 'puters or any of this good stuff...I just happened to see a copy of R/C Action in the local drug store,picked it up and bang!..i got bit again!..most of the guys i raced with before are still doing it,so I've got people i can bounce questions off of and such..I'm hoping that the guy I sold my stuff to,back in the day, still has it and maybe I'll buy it all back from him..whatever's still good,I'll keep,the rest ,wellll..who knows..:tongue:


----------

